
The United States of Venture Capital: The Most Active VC in Each State - JoshTriplett
https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/most-active-tech-venture-capital-firms-us-map/
======
ejcx
It's pretty interesting to see what the biggest VCs are in states that aren't
massive business centers. I didn't even know what to expect for my home state
of Virginia.

Now I know what CIT does in that giant oddly shaped building near Dulles.

